# ANY help



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Want to go troll for wahoo and tuna tomorrow. We are planning on headint to nipple with cedar plugs and help appreciated.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Get some islanders and rig with ballyhoo too. Blue and white great all around and red and black wahoo killer.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree on pulling some islanders with ballyhoo blue/white and black/purple are my go to baits. Moldcraft wide range is also a good bait to drag. I wouldn't soley rely on cedar plugs but just my opinion. I use them (espcially when tuna are in the area) but wouldn't pull a spread with just those.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Spread will be small as we don't have outriggers yet probably just three maybe four rods. Never been to the nipple or caught a Mahdi hope to do both


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hot pink Stretch 30 for 'hoos

Good Luck,

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

vary speeds and patterns, do a figure 8 here and there, remember no bait swims in a straight line for miles. I sometime pick up a rod and pump it a few times just to excite anything that may be watching..... have fun and good luck, we will be out tomorrow (fat Jax CH 68, but not as far as your going)....


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll put VHF on 68 please let me know if anyone finds any weedlines or mahi hope everyone has a great evening must go rig for first blue water trip on this boat. My 2nd and partners first.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Wish us luck. Thanks for advisement going to get islanders then off we go.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck, getting ready to heat over to the boat ourselves!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Dang that was a bust.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Did hear someone say he hooked a big blue and it broke off


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier Jed, call me next time at the shop or on my cell


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Fishing was tough at nipple area for us yesterday. Not much to fish around. We did get a blue to bite for a little while but lost it. Advice of blue and white islanders sounds right to me. That's my usual setup for ballyhoo. Wahoo love them. I do cedar plug behind a bird way way back. I've had that hit when nothing else would. Good for tuna and skiddish fish.


----------

